# VIN Check



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

My buddy recently bought a motorcycle. He has the title in hand, and the VIN # is listed on the frame. It is a stunt bike so it was crashed and rebuilt simply for stunts(it has no blinkers/headlight/taillight). It's not registerable in the condition it's in. My question would be is there an easy way to check to make sure it isn't stolen, or would having a title in hand be enough to assume that it is not stolen? Thanks.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

*****breaking News*****

Masscops Is Now Providing Carfax Services Free Of Charge To All Unregistered Users. Tell Your Friends! We Are Now Giving Away Something For Nothing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

hahahahahaha. gotta love salvage bikes. biggest scam going.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I really do enjoy watching the guys/gals that do the "stunt" riding tho. You are always going to be able to laugh when one of them eats it and ofcourse isn't wearing the proper safety gear.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Make a fun trauma assessment if your an EMT.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Hb13 said:


> I really do enjoy watching the guys/gals that do the "stunt" riding tho. You are always going to be able to laugh when one of them eats it and ofcourse isn't wearing the proper safety gear.


Moron sees cop, pops wheelie, eats pavement - 




Moron pops wheelie, loses girlfriend - 




Moron pops wheelie, eats pavement - 




Moron pops wheelie, shows off, eats pavement -


----------

